# Ivomec Plus dose



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

We have a ton of deer here and they're brazen enough to come right up to the barn and eat out of the hay rack. I'm dosing everyone with Ivomec Plus and wondered if you give the regular dose, or a heavier dose to prevent deerworm infection. What do you do, or suggest? I should add that some are Boer cross and some dairy if that makes any difference.
Thanks, Kim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You don't need the Plus part (flukecide for liver flukes) if you are after deer worm. Just use the 1% injectable as an injection. There is no profilactic dosage for prevention of deer worm, only the killing of the actual larve. Even Goat Medicine doesn't think using Ivermectin with heavy populations of white tail deer in your area can work.

I really watch my does each day, watch them walk. You can spot neurological problems first before you see anything else. At no other time would a goat drag her rear toe when she walks. They don't stumble or act weak in the rear or slinky toy wobble with deer worm like with listerosis, menengitis, poliom...., milk fever, hypocalcemia...it's a very distinct drag of the leg so the rear toe if it as in sand would leave a trail in the sand. Immediatly hit them with Ivermectin.

I use Ivermectin plus specifically for liver fluke, and use it when all my does are 100 days pregnant, one of the only wormings I do on my whole herd that is not done herdwide, I wait for duedates that say 100 days then do the buck that was bred to the first doe. Important to not use a flukecided in the first trimester of pregnancy and I also want a heafty milkwithdrawal so give this as I am drying up the does an the only milk milked would be going into soap. Vicki


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Ohh, well all I had is the plus kind and I gave it orally. Will that not work then? Should I go get the regular stuff and inject them now or should I wait a week? Any kind of follow-up in a week or so?
I've recently seen the effects of deerworm on a wether and it's just like you said with the toe dragging. I'm also quite nervous as a couple of my spring kids have some places where they've been rubbing hair down on their necks and I felt a few tiny scabs, just like the affected wether. I don't see any other signs at all.
I'm down to my best keeper babies, I want to head off any neurological issues before it happens. What should I do now?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't keep giving the Plus. Get the regular and give it every couple weeks if it will make you feel more comfortable. But it is about 1cc per 25 pounds injected, might want to use two different areas in bigger goats, it can bring a buck to their knees injecting it. You want to inject so it is instantly in the bloodstream and crosses the blood brain barrier, something it is too slow to do and to low of dosage going there when given orally. Vicki


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess going to their knees is better than dragging a leg, or worse. Will get that tomorrow along with a bag of treats.  Thanks Vicki.
Kim


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Besides learning to shoot the IVO for treatment.....I would be also learning how to shoot a deer rifle for prevention. 
Over populated deer herds become unhealthy, and can pose other serious threats to your herd besides "deer worm". No way I'm gonna let deer come into my pens day after day. If nothing else, put an electric fence wire around the perimeter of your fence, and try to break this cycle of coming in with your goats on a regular basis. Prevention is better than treatment.

JMO, WHIM


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And keep special treats for your dogs given only after they chase off the deer! vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you don't want to give the flukacide when not necessary like this


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh I know how to shoot both  however, I don't have enough land to get a land owner's permit, I don't like deer meat and won't shoot one and let it go to waste, and since shooting them without a license is illegal, I'm stuck. Might buy a paintball gun though and paint some nice targets on them for the real hunters! I do have high tensile electric fence around my entire perimeter. They leap right over it. :shrug



whimmididdle said:


> Besides learning to shoot the IVO for treatment.....I would be also learning how to shoot a *deer rifle* for prevention.
> Over populated deer herds become unhealthy, and can pose other serious threats to your herd besides "deer worm". No way I'm gonna let deer come into my pens day after day. If nothing else, put an electric fence wire around the perimeter of your fence, and try to break this cycle of coming in with your goats on a regular basis. Prevention is better than treatment.
> 
> JMO, WHIM


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

No....I wouldn't shoot one and waste the meat either, but there are usually plenty of needy family's around that would be willing to take all of them. Honestly, I wished you could eat some of our ground up deer fixins....chili, spaghetti, taco's, etc........you'd never know it was deer unless I told you.

So, you think that you have a legal issue to deal with also with harvesting deer inside your fence. 
Obviously, I'm not in your state, so I do not know the game laws up there. But, I think if you was to contact your local conservation officer (game warden) and explain the situation and the health risk that this is posing to your herd, and the added cost in feed, that "they" will give you "special permission" (and without a license) to do something about it. If not, then they are the one's responsible for coming in and taking care of the situation themselves. In most cases that I know of, if the officer in charge can see where you can safely do it yourself, they most often will put this burden of eliminating the problem back on you.
For this many deer to be jumping the fence, and eating your hay/feed this early in the winter, leads me to believe that there is an over population problem there to deal with. There is a real difference between you hunting deer as a sport, and protecting your personal property........I think if you will check into it, you will find that you are not backed into the corner that you think you are.

Best wishes,

WHIM


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

whimmididdle said:


> So, you think that you have a legal issue to deal with also with harvesting deer inside your fence.
> Obviously, I'm not in your state, so I do not know the game laws up there. But, I think if you was to contact your local conservation officer (game warden) and explain the situation and the health risk that this is posing to your herd, and the added cost in feed, that "they" will give you "special permission" (and without a license) to do something about it.


This would _never_ happen in Minnesota.

Also, poaching is VERY illegal so I do not recommend taking matters into your own hands without a valid hunting license.

Like Whim suggested, there are many people who would love to have your unwanted deer meat. I also hate venison so we give all ours away every year... and there is no shortage of people who want it! 

Sara


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't hunt because I HATE to kill anything unless it's absolutely necessary. My interest is towards defensive pistol shooting (IDPA) although we have long guns too. (In Ohio, you can't use a rifle for deer unless it's a muzzel loader) But if ground deer is better than the whole meat, I might give that a try, since it would help my situation with the goats. I am checking into the updated regulations as it was a couple years ago I asked about it. I was told by someone working at ODNR that I needed at least 10 acres to be considered a "landowner" :really but I can't find anything that states that on the ODNR website so I want someone to tell me exactly what the statute is. We only have 5 acres. I'll let you know what they tell me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

In Missouri the Missouri Department of Conservation will issue crop damage or nuisance permits. I would just call the ODNR and ask. We use the ground meat in chili, spaghetti sauce, sloppy joes. Anything where you add moisture. Too dry for burgers unless you mix it with pork or beef. Of course I like fried tenderloin with biscuits, gravy, fried potatoes and green beans too. :biggrin


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

I have to report my findings regarding the deer problem. There is no minimum acreage necessary to hunt your own land. I also do not need to purchase a license or a deer permit. All I have to do is attach a homemade tag. I've been thinking a lot about this and decided that if nothing else, I'd have a lot of meat for my dog BUT I haven't seen a deer for a week. :shrug Go figure.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Boy would love to have some of them running on my place Love venison


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

we have the landowners clause here in Indiana also, we can and our children living here hunt without licence on Our land, and shoot nuisance animals out of season. But out of season we'ld better be able to back up our claims. not hard though. : )


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

'You want to inject so it is instantly in the bloodstream"

Are you injecting it IV to get it instantly in the bloodstream?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Are you injecting it IV to get it instantly in the bloodstream?


No. SQ.
Kaye


----------

